# Visual image memorization; Different images for edges and corners? + the images I use



## ender9994 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I currently use the old Pochmann method for solving a rubik's cube blindfolded and use images/story for memorization. I am trying to get faster and am in need of advice. My question is thus; Should I use different images for edges and for corners or should I use the same images for both. I currently solve both corners and edges with the same image set (listed below)

WR- Wide Receiver RW –red wine
WB- Warner Brothers BW- BOW( arrows)
WO- Woman OW- Ouch 
WG- wigger GW-, gwar


RG- Ring GR- great 
RB- Robot BR- Battle rifle
BO- Boobs OB- Obelisk the Tormentor 
OG- Orgasm GO- Gong 

RY- rye bread YR- Yellow Brick road
BY- Boy YB- Young Boy
OY- English people YO- yo yo 
GY-gynacologist YG- yelling goat

Thanks.

Doug


----------



## byu (Jun 4, 2009)

It depends. I'll give you advantages/disadvantages for each.

Same Images for Edges and Corners
Pros: Easy to recognize, less memorization of images
Cons: Can sometimes be confused with edges and corners interchanged

Different Images
Pros: Very easy distinguishing between edges and corners
Cons: More memorization, harder to recognize (just a little bit)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 4, 2009)

I use the same set for corners and edges, but that's cause I'm lazy. I do believe separate sets will reduce interference and repetition and be better.


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. However, I do have one more question. Should I use 3 letters for corner memorization or only the necessary two? For example, the Blue Orange White corner could be b.o.w. if I use all 3 letters or it could be something else if I use the clock-wise method of looking at the corners. Thanks

Doug


----------



## byu (Jun 5, 2009)

I would suggest just looking at the sticker and the one directly clockwise from it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 5, 2009)

I only use the necessary two. (But I'm not very good)


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 5, 2009)

I recommend to learn single syllable words for corners. I currently like this method a lot. You can modify it to be pieces only if you are not including orientation (i.e. memorizing by stickers).

My list for single syllable corner words

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 5, 2009)

I memorize the corners by looking what color the sticker is, therefore finding what side it is on. Then I look what piece it has to go to. These pieces I memorize visually. The sides have easy letters for me (AELRST) so I can make easy words most of the time. So I memorize AELRST and I visually memorize what piece. Out of that combination between side and piece I can find out what piece to shoot to.

Also, for edges I recommend having 1 letter for each sticker (there are 24 of them so you can use every letter except hard ones like Q and X).


----------



## tim (Jun 5, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I use the same set for corners and edges, but that's cause I'm lazy. I do believe separate sets will reduce interference and repetition and be better.



Yep. Even with two different image sets for corners and edges there's a lot of repetition. It's only noticeable for more than like 8 cubes, though.


----------

